# Eagan, MN CCO (Twin Cities Premium Outlets)



## iShadow (Jul 24, 2015)

Not sure how long it's been open, but I figured it's been long enough.  I was there today, the staff was actually really great. Fun and happy, they weren't on my heels the whole time.   This was my second trip there, and they had SO much more stock!  They had about 7 Tom Ford items.   3 shades of Correcting Pen One mascara, don't know the formula Three quads in Silver Topaz, Ice Queen and a plummy one that I didn't get the name of. They had two lipsticks that were sheer with a sheen. One looked like MAC's VG V lipstick.  They had so much MAC!  A TON of Veluxe Pearlfusion palettes, including one from the holiday Rihanna Collection as well as one from the Brooke Shields collection. RHPS shadow palette and (Strange Journey lipstick) Rihanna quad Past holiday palettes and kits (pigments, glosses, compacts, boxed sets, etc) Most Pressed Pigments (and several from last holiday collection) 10-15 single shadows Mineralize shadows from Heirloom Mix 2 of the Prabal Gurong shadow duos  Pigment sets as well as singles Tan Vanilla Chartreuse Bouquet Magenta Madness Copper Sparkle  Lots of blushes... more than I'm recalling the names of  Immortal Flower Modest Blush Full of Joy  Just a Wisp Cremeblush from Indulge All of the original Mineralize blushes in original packaging as well as a few new ones.  Brightside, VG I, all 4 Alluring Aquatic, Ultimate Dish, VG Nicki 2 glosses Cremesheen glosses from past holiday collection Boundlessly Beige PLW gloss Pervette 2 Prabal Gurong lipsticks Not many lipsticks. Strange Journey was the one I was surprised to see  Several shades of False Lashes Mascara  PP Future Lash Chubby marker liner from Osbournes Several Fluidline Pencils Archie's pearlglides Black Greasepaint Stick  Most if not all Studio Moisture Tints Studio Finish concealer duos P+P color correcting powders/creams BB compact Studio Fix Powder Studio Fix Fluid (for sure in NW40, 43, 46, 47, 58) Large and small sizes of F&B. Loose Select Sheer powder  Maritsa Scotch bags (red and gray) Rihanna Holiday Bag Antonio Lopez mirror Hanging bag from holiday a few years ago  188 brush Short handled white, fluffier face brush from Osbournes 211 brush 190 brush Brush sets from past holiday  I'll add more if I think of it.


----------

